# Cod Liver Oil VS "Fish" Oil



## HeatherN (Jun 23, 2012)

Many sources say that cod liver oil is essential for the health of captive tegus due to its high amount of vitamins and whatnot, especially the fatty acids eicosapentaenoic acid (EPA) and docosahexaenoic acid (DHA). now, shopping for cod liver oil, i come across much more "fish" oil, often derived from mackerel, sardines, anchovy, and other cold water fish. after reading up on the EPA and DHA content of each, it seems that the "fish" oil seems to have more overall EPA ad DHA.
My question is : does anyone have any experience or knowledge about these conclusions, or how it fares with tegus? i have not delved deep enough into my herp courses to have any answers, and not many are familiar with tegus, let alone this kind of specific stuff. i appreciate any opinions, thanks for reading!


----------



## yulyani (Jun 23, 2012)

As far as I know Cod Liver Oil consist of fatty acid EPA,DHA, also the vitamin A and D....and the fish oild usually consist of the EPA and DHA.. or the GLA depent of what brands it is. For the growing tegu or monitor lizards I usually give the Cod liver oil once every 10 days , and for my old tegu I use it very2 carefully because I think he is not growing bigger anymore, so I am concern about the vitamin A+D inside them. I prefer to give my older tegu the pure Omega 3 without vitamin A + D since he gets natural sunshine everyday....I hope this answer can help you.............


----------



## HeatherN (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks! its good to hear from someone who has actually used it


----------



## yulyani (Jun 23, 2012)

HeatherN said:


> thanks! its good to hear from someone who has actually used it



heather I went to a reptile expo yesterday and I see a very cute water monitor hihihihi...I am looking a possibility if I can get this one but my pets are already so many


----------



## HeatherN (Jun 23, 2012)

ooh water monitors are sooooo cool, but they do get huge, thats why i can't get one! they eat like monsters and need the space of a monster too, so i don't know if ill ever be able to get one, maybe if i get rich one day!


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 24, 2012)

Some people use cod liver oil, but it is not essential. It became a popular supplement when ground turkey was being fed in abundance. But like yulyani said, you want the cod liver oil and not fish oil.


----------

